# kerf size of blades



## gdc (May 18, 2014)

does anyone have an opinion on thick kerf saw blades


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

For clarity, do mean circular table saw/miter saw blades?


----------



## gdc (May 18, 2014)

miter saw


----------



## gdc (May 18, 2014)

hi knotscott I just saw your post fron 10-2013 about different size kerf blades im looking at amana miter saw blades I have always liked thick kerf blades


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

gdc said:


> miter saw


 I use a full kerf on the 12" and a thin kerf on the 10". Lotsa discussion on saws and blades in the stickies under Power tools.:smile:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

jschaben said:


> I use a full kerf on the 12" and a thin kerf on the 10". Lotsa discussion on saws and blades in the stickies under Power tools.:smile:


John raises an important point....the wider span of a 12" blades exaggerates the weakness of a thin kerf blade. I'm a fan of good 10" thin kerf blades on a smaller table saw. Miter saws do only crosscuts, which require less power, so there's less incentive to use a TK with a miter saw....and there's good incentive to use full kerf for a 12" miter saw.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't have any 12" equipment. All my 10" blades (table & miter) are thin kerf Forrest blades. I pick 'em up at their factory. 

My opinion, Forrest blades are best.

I can also drop blades off to be sharpened and rebuilt.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Only time I use thin kerf is when I'm trying to make a board go farther. Usually on a table saw. Miter saws need normal kerf unless it's an 8" or smaller.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

gdc said:


> does anyone have an opinion on thick kerf saw blades


Yes. The width of the cut they make is wider than for narrow kerf blades.

What kind of opinion do you want?

George


----------



## gdc (May 18, 2014)

I have always found that a wide kerf made a better cut. all I have had to go on is my own experience. the opinions of everyone that I have read makes sense to me between miter and table saws with the blade diameter in mind. it seems to me that when thin kerf blades became popular like everything else it became the end all and that's all that was available.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You link to a special blade for an arrow cutting machine for archery. There are several different machines and they take specific blade diameter sizes. The type of blade may depend on the material, wood, carbon fiber, aluminum. You might want to contact Apple Archery to see what they recommend for you.


----------



## Tite-n-Right (Jul 4, 2014)

I always use thick kerf for my precision trim work. I have them on ALL my saws (except my circular for some work). I would especially use it for a miter saw because as you cut, a thin kerf blade will bend away from your piece slightly. If you have a slide saw you can cut forward into the piece to avoid it but you risk splintering (and it can still move slightly). In short, use the thick kerf for your miter saw. And like Adillo303 said, Forrest blades are top notch, that's what I use on my saws.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

From the link, the OP isn't asking about normal saw blades, he/she is asking about a special blade for an arrow making machine. The blades have no teeth, they are small abrasive blades, similar to masonry blades but only 3" - 4" in diameter.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Huh?*



gdc said:


> does anyone have an opinion on thick kerf saw blades





gdc said:


> miter saw





gdc said:


> hi knotscott I just saw your post fron 10-2013 about different size kerf blades im looking at amana miter saw blades I have always liked thick kerf blades





gdc said:


> I have always found that a wide kerf made a better cut. all I have had to go on is my own experience. the opinions of everyone that I have read makes sense to me between miter and table saws with the blade diameter in mind. it seems to me that when thin kerf blades became popular like everything else it became the end all and that's all that was available.





Hammer1 said:


> You link to a special blade for an arrow cutting machine for archery. There are several different machines and they take specific blade diameter sizes. The type of blade may depend on the material, wood, carbon fiber, aluminum. You might want to contact Apple Archery to see what they recommend for you.





Hammer1 said:


> From the link, the OP isn't asking about normal saw blades, he/she is asking about a special blade for an arrow making machine. The blades have no teeth, they are small abrasive blades, similar to masonry blades but only 3" - 4" in diameter.


Am I the only one who can't follow this thread?

There are no links posted by the OP AFAICT.

There is no mention of arrows or archery ...AFAICT. :blink:


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Might be something to do with the pop up ads. In the original post, the words "saw blades" were highlighted as folks often do for a link to what they are talking about. Didn't seem like a normal pop up since it led to a specialty arrow cutting blade, as I described. Today, those highlighted words led to a John Deere ad, which is a typical pop up and shows just rolling over it with the curser. I had to click on them to get to the arrow blade and it was not a big enough company to be doing Google pop ups, or even an ad for the company. 

Things can be confusing on the internet, we don't all see the same things. Don't know why the words led to me to an arrow cutting blade. I was wondering why everyone was talking about ordinary saw blades, figured they didn't click on the link I did.

PS. In your quote of the original post, it still leads me to the arrow cutting blade. I am sober!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*when the ads take over a thread....*

It's time to report the thread or scream outloud "get rid of the damn ads" ... they are a nuisance. 

In the early days of the ads/no ads discussion I stated that I have never been influenced by a pop up ad or other form of promotion on the web and have not purchased anything as a result. I use an adblocker, so I don't see them, thankfully. 

So we will carry on as before, sober or otherwise, :blink:and back we go to kerf size. The stiffer the blade, the more accurate the cut.... especially when "shaving" off a fraction of an inch. :yes:


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Unless you have an underpowered saw or you actually need a thin kerf for what you are doing, I have no idea why you would buy a thin kerf saw blade. Generally speaking, full kerf is the way to go.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Adillo303 said:


> I don't have any 12" equipment. All my 10" blades (table & miter) are thin kerf Forrest blades. I pick 'em up at their factory.
> 
> My opinion, Forrest blades are best.
> 
> I can also drop blades off to be sharpened and rebuilt.


Well lucky you. Yes they are the best blade.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

It does seem the thick kerf blades are in fact thinner. I know there are thin kerf blades and I use them on my small dia blades. It just seems like the blades now are slightly thinner that blades I used 20 years ago.

Al


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> It does seem the thick kerf blades are in fact thinner. I know there are thin kerf blades and I use them on my small dia blades. It just seems like the blades now are slightly thinner that blades I used 20 years ago.
> 
> Al


Thirty some years ago I was cutting a lot of 1 1/8" fir plywood into pie shaped treads for spiral stair cases, the saw sharpening shop recommended I try one of those new fangled carbide tipped blades. I got a deal on one and still paid over $100, a 1/2 months rent on the shop at the time. 
As I remember it had about a 3/16" kerf, my helper commented, "Cuts great but we are wasting half the plywood.":laughing:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

FrankC said:


> Thirty some years ago I was cutting a lot of 1 1/8" fir plywood into pie shaped treads for spiral stair cases, the saw sharpening shop recommended I try one of those new fangled carbide tipped blades. I got a deal on one and still paid over $100, a 1/2 months rent on the shop at the time.
> As I remember it had about a 3/16" kerf, my helper commented, "Cuts great but we are wasting half the plywood.":laughing:


Yes that's true. I feel the thinner kerf is a trade off in smoothness but I'm playing the game.

Al


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i prefer full kerf blades (~.125) in the miter saws for stiffness, 12" or otherwise - because there is often blade flex in thin kerfs especially when an angled cut is made.


----------

